
Prioritizing users in a crisis: Building the California Covid-19 response site - robin_reala
https://news.alpha.ca.gov/prioritizing-users-in-a-crisis-building-covid19-ca-gov/
======
Zenst
One thing that is clear in many countries. The need for basic internet access
and ability to make phone calls.

That has in this crisis become clear in how society works and is the direction
it has been spasmodically moving been more comminications driven than ever,
with the internet becoming the new towns notice board. The basic access to
essential online services does seem to be in need of addressing as so many are
left out and it is those that are the ones who will be more inclined to be
pushed into crisis. Though many will be in crisis already, just that they
don't see that as that is all they know.

After all, anything is only as good as its weakest link, a lesson in so many
walks of life. If you raise the standards, everybody gains.

